# Stuck Kits...retained kit??



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

HELP!
My Netherland Dwarf was due today (first litter) and she had a stuck kit...when i was pulling it out I realized that it had the umbilical cord wrapped around its neck.
I got that one out and after about a half hour she passed the placenta. She has another kit in her... It's been 2 hours and she is not having any more contractions.
I gave her black cohosh, RealSalt and turmeric in water, hoping that would help induce labor.
So far nothing is happening. I know a dead kit in her will kill her if it stays there...is there anything else I can do??


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 8, 2019)

@Bunnylady. @GypsyG @Baymule


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

Still no kit...
@Ridgetop @Hens and Roos @promiseacres


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Aug 8, 2019)

i havent a clue but thats scary will be praying for her and hoping.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 8, 2019)

no idea, do you have a vet that you can consult with?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Aug 8, 2019)

found this but i am sorry i am still searching https://bffgemsrabbitry.weebly.com/stuck-kits.html


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Aug 8, 2019)

another says feed kelp something about calium helping stregthen crontraction . she first masaged downward on stomach where kit was felt then gave a bottom half warm bath said it took a week for her to finsh delievering the kitshttp://hollyshollands.weebly.com/blog/tips-and-tricks-to-helping-a-doe-with-a-stuck-kit


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 8, 2019)

Retained kits aren't necessarily a death sentence. They can mummify inside the doe. Usually, the remains of the dead kit act like a IUD, keeping the doe from conceiving (at least on that side). I have had a couple of does pass a fetal mummy with a subsequent litter; they are weird looking, snake-like shriveled things that are barely recognizable as being rabbits. One doe, I knew she had a mummy when I got her, but the other was a surprise.

I have also had a few does give birth to a retained kit a couple of days after the others, especially when there were only a couple of really large kits. It's not unusual for contractions to stop, and restart later; I've been told that some breeds of rabbits are notorious for giving birth over the course of a few days rather than all at once.

A vet can give a shot of Oxytocin to try to get the contractions going and expel the kit, or do a c-section (though you might as well have the doe spayed at the same time, since she probably won't be useful as a breeder after that).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm not a rabbit person - but a ton of years ago we had a bunny that had the same problem.  I called my rabbit mentor and he recommended Oxytocin.  I had some on hand and as best I recall (and I don't really trust my memory) but I think I gave her 1/4 cc - or was it .10 of a cc?  Anyway, she delivered a big ol' single kit.  Good luck with her - hope she can get through this.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your replies!
So far no kit yet. She (Mavis) seems comfortable though, eating her hay and dinner.
The vet I work for doesn't treat rabbits and the clinic that will is only open 2 days a week. I'll give them a call on Monday if things are looking worse for her.
@Jesusfreak101  i appreciate you researching for me  Thank you for the links!
@frustratedearthmother  if i had oxytocin i would give her some but the laws are so strict on it now and it has to be administered by a vet after examining the animal  Wish i could, i know it would help her!
It's good to know that the kit could mummify...that makes me feel better, I was worried about sepsis but it sounds like rabbits can handle issues like this pretty well.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 8, 2019)

I wish I had some advice for you, but I have never experienced this.  *Knock on wood*

I feed raspberry leaf treats and alfalfa cubes for four days before the expected delivery date, and if they are overdue 24 hours I start offering lavender treats and/or tea and put some lavender essential oil on the edges of her nest box.  

I hope everything works itself out for poor little Mavis!  ((((hugs))))


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 9, 2019)

I guess I would watch and wait especially since she's not showing signs of contractions.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 9, 2019)

Good luck Mavis and AmberLops


----------

